# Is this a real find ?



## cmriner (Feb 3, 2017)

Ok ,supposedly yesterday one of my co-workers 16 yr old son found this . And that the it was sticking strict down in the ground with only the light tan part of the handle above the surface.  I've looked on the interweb and haven't found one similar.  But I don't know enuff about the natives tools to know if it's legit. Dang if it ain't purtty tho.


----------



## cmriner (Feb 3, 2017)

See of it works this time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like a badly-knapped modern Dacite Buck knife to me. Anything is possible, but many things aren't likely.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2017)

More pics please.


----------



## dtala (Feb 3, 2017)

my first thought was modern knapped


----------



## mr otter (Feb 5, 2017)

No way that is an artifact.


----------



## AMobley (Feb 9, 2017)

the material is old, the knapping looks like it was from last week!


----------



## apoint (Feb 10, 2017)

Mostly doubtful. But on the other hand Pretty sure modern would be a kind way of saying nope.


----------

